# Microsoft Sync - How to configure an external USB hard drive to work in the car



## awd_sr

Hey everyone, this is my first post  I hope I posted in the right section

Anyway, have you seen the commercials by Ford unveiling Microsoft's Sync feature, where you can hook a media player, usb flash drive, cell phone etc. to the car and command it using voice commands? Well there isnt much posted on configuration requirements, so here is my dilemna.

It works perfectly fine with my 30GB ipod, but I want to use my 250GB SimpleTech external USB drive as my music/mp3 source, but the system never recognizes the device.

Does anyone have any idea how the drive would need to be formatted? Is there a way to format it to make it appear as an mp3 player, such as the ipod or zune? When I check out the ipod it appears formatted as FAT32, however the drive I want to use is NTFS. Since it is a Microsoft system in the car, I would think NTFS would work fine.

Any and all help will be appreciated, thanks and take care.


----------



## Pitewass

Hi all - my first post here too. 

AWD_SR I guess we are both in the same camp with having trouble on getting support or information on this device.

I too am looking at how attach a larger HD to the SYNC system - I can attach 4GB thumb drive and that works no problem but attach 120GB USB drive and its doesnt accept it.

Two theories - the first and most probable is its a size limitation - I see that you can attach a 80GB Zune - so I will change the partition size and see if that helps - secondly and probably not the case the 4GB thumb drive is FAT32 format and the 120GB drive is NTFS.

Will let you know how I get on with drive resizing - interested to hear if you have found out anything more.

Thanks n regards


----------



## awd_sr

Hey, thanks for the reply. I actually figured it out and forgot to post it here. I actually had to reformat the drive as FAT32, then the Sync system recognized the drive. Depending on how big the drive you are using is, you may have to play around with it to make sure you can use all of your available disk space, FAT32 has limitations. I'll repost here the exact steps I took and the tools I used once I get on my laptop. Good luck!


----------



## Pitewass

Hey man - I got there too. Has to be formatted to FAT32 - I used Partition Magic and it only allowed me a max of 98GB on the primary partition - and put on another partition ( i.e. two drives under Windows ). Sync only recognized the first partition though. Not too bad for me with 120GB drive - not so good for you.

Also if you know of any good technical resources about Sync would be much appreciated.

Happy hols,


----------



## awd_sr

thats good news! here is a link to unlock your total storage space, it worked for me, so now I have 250GB in the car. In fact, the drive I bought is on sale for like 80 bucks at bestbuy now...

http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?fat32format.htm

good luck! and Happy Holidays


----------



## konami

i have the new ford focus and my sync system wont detect my external laptop HD

its 160gbs and ive tried fat32 on it and Fat with a 4gb limit with a few mp3s on it and all sync says is usb empty but my 1gb memory stick works instantly and i cant figure out how to make the HD work if anyone can help me would be much appreicated

thanx


----------



## mvsette

Does the solutions provided by awd and Pite only work for MS Sync? I am going to purchase a AVN (Audio/Video Nav), but am waiting to see the new batch that comes out from the CES. I will get one with a USB port, but I wonder if it will work with them or not?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## kb1003

The FAT32 format tool worked great for me! I am using a 300Gb 2.5 Western Digital USB Powered HDD. The format was way easy to use. Microsoft SYNC recognized it right away.


----------



## lauzonr

So I now know how to configure the hard drive to be accepted by Ford Sync, bud does anyone know how to connect it to the power supply of the car?

What my goal is is to have a large hard drive (somewhere in the 1-2 terabyte range) so that I can keep all of my music there. Only problem is that drives that big require auxiliary power and not just what is supplied by the USB. I would simply use the cigarette lighter for it, but my car keeps power running to those even when the key is not in the ignition. I'm worried this will drain my battery.

Anyone know of a way to do this?


----------



## CRB2010GT

Converting to FAT32 worked for me too...I have a 350gig HD in my Mustang now!!!


----------



## rknechel

I just converted to Fat 32 but when i copy the music files from one drive to another I only get the folders not the actual MP3 music files. Can you help?


----------



## rknechel

Can anyone help I conveted my 320 GB Drive to Fat 32 to work on my Sync Ford system when i Copy files from my other drive it ony copys the folders not the MP3 music files - Whats am I doing wrong? Please help. Thanks,


----------



## memphis_dj

awd_sr said:


> thats good news! here is a link to unlock your total storage space, it worked for me, so now I have 250GB in the car. In fact, the drive I bought is on sale for like 80 bucks at bestbuy now...
> 
> Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd
> 
> good luck! and Happy Holidays


This works GREAT. Have unlocked a 320Gb drive to ALL of it as a FAT32 partition.

THIS: Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd (different link)
...is how this was accomplished. Launching it brings up a Windows dialog that is very easy to use.

Thanks much to all of the above! ray:

-Kendall


----------

